# The feeling when undiscovered



## Kim Chee (Apr 9, 2016)

Ok, I'm all housed up. There are times like this (when I must toilet). I just had a lady with two dogs pass nearby. I'm surprised her Jack Russell didn't alert.

It reminds me of all the times I held quiet while somebody was nearby. Many times I've been in a dumpster and have had bags of trash thrown on me. Who else has been very close to people without being discovered?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 10, 2016)

Rolls skill check move silently*


----------



## Adnil (Apr 10, 2016)

A fat while ago, in the middle of having sex inside a large metal container of tires did an employee step out to smoke a cigarette right next to the bin. We had to keep still and lower our breathing while staying attached in an awkward position until the worker took his last drag.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 10, 2016)

severin said:


>




I've seen this video before.

I figure he's going to scare the wrong person someday and get a limb pruned or at least get some teeth kicked in.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been in a 40' rolloff container at a beer distributor when the warehouse door quickly rolled up I grabbed a piece of cardboard to hide behind. The employee began to forcefully throw (smash) full bottles of wine against the container where I was. Fortunately, not all of the bottles broke.::drinkingbuddy::

I've been on a unit with a railcop and ended up being where I could touch him and he didn't know I was there despite looking for me. Damn, getting the slip must suck especially when the crew calls you out because they can see me.


----------



## Escaper (Apr 10, 2016)

Was dumpster diving once when an employee came out to throw shit in a compactor and hose down a section of the floor. My friend and I were hiding behind a can collection box, moving around it as he would hose the floor, always keeping the box between us and him. It felt like 5 minutes of that shit. Was so fun though, adrenaline through the roof, even though it wasn't really dangerous and in hindsight he probably wouldn't have given a shit...

Have also been squatting in a a new house when I hear "Come out, it's the police. We know you are in there." 
They were actually nice though, apart from fishing about how i got in and whether i broke in.


----------



## wizehop (Apr 10, 2016)

Jesus I have to many shit stories.

So a few years back to make a long story short I half shit myself cause I couldn't find a place downtown to shit away from prying eyes. We just had some really bad Chinese food and by the time I had to go, there where no public wash-rooms available. I ditched my gf when she was in a store cause I had more important fucking missions to deal with and after the cramps got so bad I just couldn't hold it, I had to relieve some pressure.
So 30 minutes later and half a load in my pants I find myself down by the river, where for once there is a little bit of privacy. By now its raining, like it matters, but I find a tree by the bike path, whip my pants down (don't want to look) and grabbing onto a tree for balance, I lean back and do what I gotta do. I FINALLY get some relief. It felt like the scene in "Shaw Shank Redemption" when he finally breaks out.
Only as I'm hanging there, ass out, I hear a dog coming along the bike path and sniffing around, and he's going to walk, I shit you not, within a meter of me. As they come closer I see its this yuppy guy walking a little Jack Russell Terrier, you know the fucking mouthy kind. I just remember hanging there in the rain staring at this dog right in the eyes, praying to GOD he didn't notice me and start barking. Thankfully he didn't, and they just walk by oblivious to the fact that only a meter away in the shadows I hung with my ass out and pants loaded. Let me tell you, pulling my half full, rain soak pants back on afterwards, was easily one of the worse sensations to date.


----------



## Brother X (Apr 10, 2016)

I once slept in a cardboard recycling dumpster to wait out a winter storm for a night. The next morning, I awoke as the dumpster was being lifted by the compacter truck's hydraulic arms. I popped up, throwing the lid door open and gave both the driver and the attendant on the ground a start. They lowered me back to the ground while apologizing profusely. I told them with a laugh that it was cool, not their fault, I was well hidden and at least they hadn't compacted me. They gave me a sandwich and a ride on the truck to a decent freeway exit where I caught a long ride, all the way home.


----------



## DudeDuderton (Apr 10, 2016)

I slept on a baby mattress under a camo tarp on the other side of a fence that I laced every 2 days with fresh branches.. There were bushes and vines growing everywhere so it blended perfectly.. I had people walking by on a sidewalk 2 feet from the fence maybe 3 times daily for two weeks.. Only a couple dogs noticed and started barking, I had black dudes walking by freestyling, couples arguing, runners, bikers, you name it, lol. Closest temp squat I ever had to regular traffic for such a long period.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 10, 2016)

was climbing down a mcdonalds ladder after sleeping on the roof for a night. it was about six in the morning. halfway down the ladder the door next to it opened and a worker walked out.
he turned so that he was walking parallel to the ladder i was hanging off, probably 4 or 5 feet away from me. I just stayed put on the ladder with a massive look of horror as he walked past into a walk in freezer. he practically tripped over my pack. I have no idea how he didn't pick me up in his peripherals, he must of been hung over but it gave me enough time to slink off unnoticed.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 10, 2016)

DudeDuderton said:


> ...I had people walking by on a sidewalk 2 feet from the fence maybe 3 times daily for two weeks...



I can't remember where I was (some college town). I camped very close to the sidewalk and would hear the most juicy little tidbits of conversations which should have for the most part shared between two people. 

If I were trying to listen, it would have been creepy...but alas I was just a poor little hobo doing my best to hide under everybody's noses.


----------



## TMG51 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have one pair of pants with a rip on the knee and a funny story how it got there: Taking a dump in some bushes, a woman appeared on the other side. To avoid getting caught I quickly finished and then vaulted over a chain-link fence to avoid her sight. Pants caught on the top of the fence and thus, my poop pants legend was born.



wizehop said:


> Let me tell you, pulling my half full, rain soak pants back on afterwards, was easily one of the worse sensations to date.



That's why you wear underwear, to be ditched in just such an occasion. 


I've gotta say though, all you guys talking about sleeping near walkways need to up your fucking game. Here's a picture I took of a dude who straight up pitched a tent on the damn sidewalk.


----------



## DudeDuderton (Apr 11, 2016)

Lol, sometimes ride near the sidewalk is the best spot.. Depends on where it is I guess, my sidewalk wasn't near a road.. It was behind a warehouse, on the other side of the fence that block off the train tracks.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Apr 11, 2016)

Catching out of Seattle's balmer yard last summer I had a worker walking down my line while I was hiding in a well. He stopped at my car, right next to where I was situated, and I could hear him writing something on the side. When he finally moved on down I waited a few minutes to get up and look at wtf he was writing. It was the whistleblower.


----------



## kokomojoe (Apr 11, 2016)

severin said:


> Catching out of Seattle's balmer yard last summer I had a worker walking down my line while I was hiding in a well. He stopped at my car, right next to where I was situated, and I could hear him writing something on the side. When he finally moved on down I waited a few minutes to get up and look at wtf he was writing. It was the whistleblower.


I would've been so stoked on that, really want to meet more moniker artists. I remember walking around Indy and looking up and seeing his tag on a bridge near the coal plant along with several other of his tags on the string of coal cars, I had been there the day before and they weren't there so that's the closest I got. Think that was around the time of the Indy 500.

I remember rolling into SLC from vegas on a grainer and crawling out of my hole to see where I was and right as I got out on the grainer porch a bull drove past me and I remember facing him as he drove by and I guess he just wasn't looking. The only thing I think that saved me there was the fact I was on the only rideable car on the train, just a block of oil tanks, the grainer I was on separating them and a shit ton of autoracks up front. As I was walking out of North yard there I see on this gray box near the tracks a whistleblower tag. That dude is literally everywhere.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah. I feel like I've seen a number of different whistleblower tags so could be that there is more than one artist maybe?


----------



## Tony Pro (Apr 17, 2016)

I once spent a couple weeks in camping in a gamekeeper's wood and trying to poach pheasants. I had snares and figure-4's set up all around the estate. 
After a week with no luck I decided to move my camp to a wood a few miles away, where there was more bird activity. Big mistake. Of course there was more bird activity because there was more gamekeeper activity, but I didn't realize this yet.
I have a rule when I light fires on private land to ALWAYS cover them over before I go to bed. Because evidence of a fire can mean the difference between "Get off my land you stupid kid," and "I'm calling the cops." But that night I was full of eggs and campfire biscuits and just wanted to sleep. 
I was woken up by the sound of an ATV. I peeped out of my tent and saw two gamekeepers prowling around checking feed buckets or something. If they had looked right in my direction they would certainly see my tent. Luckily they didn't but they were inching closer and closer to my firepit. Ever read _Danny the Champion of the World?_ I started wondering what it would feel like to get my backside peppered with birdshot.

They must have been blind and had colds, because they should have seen me, and should certainly have smelled campfire. They stuck around just long enough for me to wet myself, then they drove off.
Moral of the story is to put out your fire properly and obliterate all traces of it!


----------



## Horrid (Apr 17, 2016)

Got stuck in Green River WY last year because of a snow storm that had shut down I-80, me and my road dog had just hopped off and "fucking cold" doesn't even begin to cover it. ended ended up finding this RV that an old couple had winterized behind their house that was unlocked. He went out to take a piss and his hand slipped off the door as he was getting back in and it SLAMMED closed. he must've crawled under and hid for a minute while i was trapped inside waiting to see if they heard us or not. five minutes pas, no movement, he finally gets back inside, no sooner than his head hitting the bed did their back light flip on. We're shitting ourselves, I'd literally rather go to jail than sleep outside. We see the really old man peaking his head out the back door scanning the yard and the alley where the RV was, goes back inside and turns the light off.

got a ride out of there the next day after they had cleared the highway though,


----------



## Gator203 (Jun 26, 2016)

I strongly remember this one... My first time traveling as well as my first train, caught a hot shot out of worcester. (what a feeling that was!) well we pull into the springfield MA yard and come to a stop. I see a flashlight coming down the string towards our mini well and tell the girl who is teaching me to hop. She says stay down and be quiet. Well seeing as we were only about 3 cars back from the unit the yard worker just so happens to climb up on the porch of the car we are on and engages the brakes or whatever he does with the wheel on the car. then he climbs off, radios something and the train is slammed backwards. Climbs back up, cranks the wheel again all while standing about 2 feet from my head and over the girls feet. Either he didn't see us or he did not give a floating fucker because he climbed back off and we were soon aired up and out of there, except now we were about 50 cars behind the unit. Almost soiled myself


----------

